# Advice on a filter for a 200 litre tank



## Niz44r (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello,

I recently bought a second hand Fluval ROMA 200 that came without a filter etc, just the tank and was wondering what a good filter would be for the volume it holds? (200 litres)

If possible the filter should be quiet as the tank will be in the livingroom

And the tank would house 4 fantail goldfish.

Cheers.


----------



## Frostpaw (May 10, 2010)

hey my tank is also the fluval roma 200!

i have a Fluval U4 in it. Works a treat


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

My two fantails have an aqua one uvc 2450, a sunsun external and the original filtration that came with the tank. More is definitely better, and for a tank that size especially with such messy fish I'd definitely go with external filtration!

I really like the sunsuns... They're really good value on eBay(off allpondsolutions) I'd go for the biggest one, which if I recall correctly was ~£60.


----------



## Niz44r (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh! A fellow scot! 

Thanks for the replies, I'll look into both these filters.


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

Niz44r said:


> Oh! A fellow scot!
> 
> Thanks for the replies, I'll look into both these filters.


haha just noticed that

I'd deffo go external... they're worth their weight in gold!


----------

